# Bianca Schwarzjirg



## woodyjezy (24 Nov. 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Bilder aus Shootings oder etc. von der Bianca Schwarzjirg? Die Suche hier fiel leider ziemlich knapp aus!
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand etwas hätte!
lg und Danke


----------



## Adamsberg (24 Nov. 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob man hier auf andere Foren verweisen darf. Es gibt jedenfalls ein deutsches Forum mit viel Blau, dort gibt es ein eigene Österreichabteilung, wo S. immer wieder gepostet wird.


----------

